# Eggplants, Garlic, Parsley TNT



## kadesma (Nov 5, 2012)

Peel 2 Med eggplants,, Cut the long way Into 1 inch slices Sprinkle with salt if you do this I don't. Let stand 30 min then pat dry and cut into cubes. Heat 1/3 cup of evoo in a large skillet.Add the eggplants and 3 finely chopped cloves of garlic. Cover and cook over med heat 15 min. Turn several time. Add 4 Tab. chopped fresh parsley, and 2 Tab. of capers and add salt and pepper cook 5 min longer. Taste to see if seasonings are right for you. Serve hot or at room temp. 
Enjoy
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 6, 2012)

This sounds so wonderful...now if I can find some decent eggplants.  Not been good for them up here this year.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sounds great Kades  You could even puree leftovers to use as a dip!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

That sure does sound nice, thanks Kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This sounds so wonderful...now if I can find some decent eggplants. Not been good for them up here this year.


 Wish you were closer I'd give you several of mine. Their small but good.
ma


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Sounds great Kades  You could even puree leftovers to use as a dip!


 That's a great idea thanks Odette
kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> That sure does sound nice, thanks Kades


 I love eggplant, had my s-i-l plant some for me and all of us are reaping the benefits
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

We have just started enjoying eggplant, so this will be good


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you so much, Ma and I wish you were here to try out my main dish for the Golden Chef Challenge.  Actually, I wish all of DC was here for this one!


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 8, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Peel 2 Med eggplants,, Cut the long way Into 1 inch slices Sprinkle with salt if you do this I don't. Let stand 30 min then pat dry and cut into cubes. Heat 1/3 cup of evoo in a large skillet.Add the eggplants and 3 finely chopped cloves of garlic. Cover and cook over med heat 15 min. Turn several time. Add 4 Tab. chopped fresh parsley, and 2 Tab. of capers and add salt and pepper cook 5 min longer. Taste to see if seasonings are right for you. Serve hot or at room temp.
> Enjoy
> kades



Thank you Kadesma. I'm making this tonight 11/8/12


----------



## kadesma (Nov 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you so much, Ma and I wish you were here to try out my main dish for the Golden Chef Challenge. Actually, I wish all of DC was here for this one!


 I wish I were there as well. I bet your recipe is out of this world.
ma


----------



## kadesma (Nov 8, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Thank you Kadesma. I'm making this tonight 11/8/12


 I'm so glad you're trying the recipe. Heres hoping you like it
kades


----------

